# Meine 1. Wasserkühlung



## Moose83 (18. Oktober 2009)

*Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.Ich habe meine erste Wasserkühlung endlich in Betrieb genommen, erst mal CPU und Chipsatz.
Erst mal zu meinem System: Cpu:       Q9650@4,25gHz@1,4V(Bios)
                                      Board:     Gigabyte EP45T Extreme@500FSB@1,32V(Bios)
                                      RAM:       Chaintech Apogee GT DDR3 1800@1667@2,1V(Bios)@6-6-6-15
                                      Netzteil:   BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650W
                                      HDD:        Samsung Spinpoint F1 1000GB
                                      GPU:        POV Geforce GTX295

Wasserkühlungskomponenten: Watercool Heatkiller 3.0 Cu
                                         Aquacomputer Evo 1080@4 Lüfter@12V
                                         Alphacool Eheim 600 Station2
                                         4St. Noiseblocker XL2 1500 u/min@12V
                                         Prolimatech PK-1 Wärmeleitpaste
Masterkleer 13/10

Im Idle habe ich 34 Grad Cpu und 39 Grad NB.Unter Last habe ich 62 Grad Cpu und 40 Grad NB.Sind diese Werte so ok oder nicht?Würde mich über Hilfe sehr freuen!!!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

62 °C sind für einen Quadcore @ 1,4 Volt voll in Ordnung.
Wenn dein System komplett stabil läuft und nicht langsamer wird brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen, denn die Temperaturen der Kerne werden gerne mal durch die Sensoren verfälscht.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das System läuft so voll stabil, habe es mit Intel Burn Test getestet-20runs.Dabei sind die 62 Grad entstanden.Mit Prime erreiche ich maximal 58 Grad.Also könnte das mit der Temperatur so stimmen?Mich wundert halt nur der große Unterschied von Idle zu load, das sind immerhin 28 Grad Differenz.
Achso gibt es irgendwo einen Vergleichstest von GTX295 Wasserkühlern, also Werte? Ich besitze die Karte mit Doppel PCB.


----------



## DarkDragon (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hi,
fürs erste nicht schlecht.

Aber hast du auch noch ´nen Paar Fotos.
Nur mal sehen wie es bei dir aussieht.


Mfg


----------



## JonnyB1989 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Also könnte das mit der Temperatur so stimmen?Mich wundert halt nur der große Unterschied von Idle zu load, das sind immerhin 28 Grad Differenz.
> Achso gibt es irgendwo einen Vergleichstest von GTX295 Wasserkühlern, also Werte? Ich besitze die Karte mit Doppel PCB.



Deine Wassertemperatur wird im IDLE auch niedriger sein, 5-10°C Unterschied sind möglich, dazu kommt noch die Delta Temperatur CPU - Wasser vom Heatkiller 3.0 mit 20 - 30 °C jenach WLP, Auflagefläche und Anpressdruck.

Mit der GTX295 Doppel PCB und dem EK Kühler dafür hab ich schlechte Erfahrungen gesammelt.


----------



## Moose83 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bilder folgen noch.Werde ich hochladen, sobald ich noch die gtx295 mit Wasser kühle, versprochen.Deswegen ja auch meine Frage ob es einen Vergleichstest gibt, wo die Kühler getetstet werden.Weis absolut nicht, welchen ich nehmen soll! Im Moment tendiere ich zu dem hier 
*1* Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX295 

Aber ich hätte schon ganz gerne nen paar Vergleiche.
Also scheint mit der Wasserkühlung alles in Ordnung zu sein, der Evo 1080 läuft ja auch erst mit 4 Lüftern-werden später 9.Wassertemperatur kann ich im Moment noch nicht auslesen, hab noch keinen Sensor, der folgt später.


----------



## Olstyle (19. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Watercool liefert in der Regel die beste Kühlleistung bei Graka-Kühler da man auf Mikrostruktur statt der paar High-Flow Kanäle der Konkurrenz setzt.
Da kann man also wenig falsch mit machen.

Die 9 Lüfter würde ich dann aber unbedingt installieren. Nicht belegte Plätze auf einem Evo oder Mora kühlen nämlich fast garnicht, mit dem Effekt dass du im Moment kaum mehr als die Leistung eines Quad-Radis erreichst.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar, dann wirdes wohl der Kühler von Watercool werden.Hab glaub ich auch irgendwo mal gelesen, das er am einfachsten zu montieren geht.Sobald alles mit Wasser gekühlt ist, werde ich Bilder hochladen!
Achso, wie ist es eigentlich besser von den Temperaturen her, wie ich den Heatkiller ausrichten muss?

Hallo.Wie sieht das denn eigentlich aus mit dem Heatkiller wegen der Ausrichtung?Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung wie es besser ist?


----------



## JonnyB1989 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Heatkiller 3.0 arbeitet in senkrechter Ausrichtung am Bessten bring aber nur höchstens 1°C
DeXgo - Wasserkühlung-Testbericht: WaKü CPU-Kühler Roundup 2 (Seite 5)


----------



## Moose83 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und wie sieht die vertikale Richtung aus?Wenn ich das Gehäuse auf mache und auf das Board gucke muss dann Heatkiller lesbar sein?Bei mir steht die schrift von links unten nach links oben.


----------



## 0Martin21 (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Moose83:  Bringt nicht viel! Oder andersrum ist an sich egal!


----------



## Moose83 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Na gut, werde es einfach mal ausprobieren!Danke! Hab meinen Wasserkühler für die GTX295 bestellt.Und nun warte ich noch, das er endlich kommt!
Achso und wie ist es eigentlich optimal, den Evo auszurichten?Beide Anschlüsse unten oder einer unten und einer oben?


----------



## Moose83 (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.Gibt es niemanden hier, der mir sagen kann, wie ich den Evo 1080 optimal ausrichte? Achso und wie ich die Wasserkühlung verschlauche ist egal? Kürzeste Wege oder irgendwie anders?


----------



## Olstyle (25. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Zum entlüften dürfte ein Anschluss unten und einer oben mit Flussrichtung von unten nach oben ideal sein. Zwingend ist das aber nicht.
Beim Verschlauchen ist der Kürzeste Weg der noch ohne Winkelverbinder zu erreichen ist das Ideal.


----------



## Madz (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Hallo.Gibt es niemanden hier, der mir sagen kann, wie ich den Evo 1080 optimal ausrichte? Achso und wie ich die Wasserkühlung verschlauche ist egal? Kürzeste Wege oder irgendwie anders?


Im Prinzip ist es egal, weil der Evo ein Rohrradiator ist und deswegen leichter zu entlüften.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Danke
Na ja ich werde es am Wochenende mal ausprobieren,den Heatkiller vertikal und den Evo von unten nach oben. Und der Heatkiller für meine GTX295 ist auch da.Werde das am Wochenende umbauen und dann werden wir mal sehen, ob es besser ist, weil die GTX heizt ja dann nicht mehr das Gehäuse auf.
Den Kreislauf hatte ich mir so vorgestellt: Pumpe-Evo1080-CPU-Mainboard-GPU-Pumpe.
Wäre die kürzeste verschlauchung ohne Kreuzung und ich glaube das das so gut ist, oder?


----------



## Schienenbruch (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Hallo.Gibt es niemanden hier, der mir sagen kann, wie ich den Evo 1080 optimal ausrichte? Achso und wie ich die Wasserkühlung verschlauche ist egal? Kürzeste Wege oder irgendwie anders?


Die Weg sind soweit egal; einige Dinge sollten aber beachtet werden:


der AGB sollte direkt vor die Pumpe
Also: AGB unten > Pumpe oben (oder wo der Einlass eben ist)
wenn durch entsprechende Schlauchführung die Bildung von 'Luftsäcken' vermieden wird, entlüftet sich die Sache einfacher
schaffe Dir, wenn es geht, zwei Dinge:
eine Möglichkeit zum Ablassen des Wassers, möglichst am tiefsten Punkt der Wakü. 
Ich habe mir da ein T-Stück, einen Kugelhahn und einen Verschluss bestellt; das T-Stück kommt hinten an die Pumpe (die sitzt bei mir aus baulichen Gründen ganz unten), daran der Kugelhahn, an welchem dann ein Stück Schlauch mit dem Verschluß sitzt. So kann ich den Schlauch aus dem Rechner ziehen und das Wasser bequem (und sicher) außerhalb des Rechners ablassen.
Dazu noch etwas:  eine Möglichkeit zum Belüften der Wakü, so läuft das Wasser besser ab. Bei mir macht dass der im Bedarfsfall geöffnete Fillport.
Eine andere Variante - für Benutzer von Schnellkuplungen - ist die, die Schnellkupplung zu trennen und dann eine andere Schnellkupplung mit einem Stück Schlauch anzusetzen.
eine Hilfe für das Gegenteil: das Befüllen der Wakü; bsp. einen Fillport, der oben an den AGB angeschlossen ist.
Der kann dann auch das belüften übernehmen; s. o.

Ansonsten fällt mir erstmal nix weiter ein.

grüße

Jochen


----------



## Moose83 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Danke erstmal! Hab jetzt auch alles umgebaut, jedoch ist mir mein Board verreckt
Muss jetzt erst mal warten, bis ich mein neues kriege.


----------



## DarkDragon (8. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Was hast du dir den für ein gekauft???   (Board)

Kannst ja mal neue Bilder posten.


----------



## Moose83 (9. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.Hab mir kein neues gekauft, hab meins weggeschickt, hat ja noch Garantie.
Wie lange dauert das bei Gigabyte mit einer RMA? Der Händler Neon24 hat es nicht mehr und schickt das zu Gigabyte.Die haben gesagt, es könnte 6 Wochen dauern! Dauert das wirklich so lange?Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## DarkDragon (11. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab schon mal ein Asus zur RMA verschickt und nach 7-8Wochen was es wieder da.
Und es wurde nur getauscht.

Denke 4-6Wochen kannst du einplanen


----------



## Moose83 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ach du scheise!!Ich hoffe das es nicht so lange dauert, wie du sagst! Na ja dann ist halt erst mal Warten angesagt, hab ja noch nen Laptop für Internet.


----------



## DarkDragon (13. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

joa.
ich habe auch immer meinen laptop und 2. Pc im Hintertürchen.
Viel Erfolg und gutes warten


----------



## Moose83 (19. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

So langsam nervt mich das mit der RMA.Gigabyte hat immer noch kein neues Board versendet.Ich will endlich meine wassergekühlte GTX295 testen und dann mal die Spannung erhöhen und gucken, was dann so geht


----------



## DarkDragon (21. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hi du,

haste schon was gehört vom GIGABYTE???

Hoffe für dich das es nicht mehr so lange dauert.

Schönes rest WE dir


----------



## Moose83 (27. November 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab heute direkt mit Gigabyte telefoniert und das Board ist erst diese Woche bei denen angekommen. Verstehe nicht, warum es 4 Wochen dauert ein Board zu Gigabyte zu versenden.Ich finde das eine riesen Sauerei, echt


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mein Mainboard ist endlich wieder da Nachsten Wochenende werde ich alles wieder einbauen und dann gibt es Bilder, versprochen.
Nice restliches Weekend an alle.


----------



## DarkDragon (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und hab ich dir zuviel gesagt.

Bei dir war es ja nicht so lang.

Wie lang hat es jetzt insgesamt gedauert??????????????


----------



## Moose83 (6. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.Na ja so fast 6 Wochen.Hab ab nächster Woche Urlaub und dann gehts wieder ans einbauen.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.Hat etwas länger gedauert aber jetzt ist der Einbau vollbracht.Hatte eine bisschen Probleme mit dem Anpressdruck des Heatkillers 3.0. Sobald dieser zu hoch war, startet der PC nicht.Kein Plan warum.
Jedenfalls läuft jetzt alles
Hab folgende Werte stabil bekommen: CPU@4.25Ghz@500FSB*8.5@1.4V
                                                   RAM@2000@8-8-8-27@2.14V
                                                   GPU@756/1584/1296@1.15V 
Temperaturen betragen:CPU@Last 60-65 Grad
                                Nortbridge@Last 37 Grad@1.36V
                                GPU@Last 50 Chip, 45 RAM und VRM 45-80 Grad.
Sind die Werte so ok, weil hab noch keine Erfahrung mit Wasserkühlungen, ist ja meine erste
Achso und wie kann ich Bilder hochladen, hab welche gemacht.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Naja, die CPU-Last ist für mein Empfinden schon zu hoch, aber mein Prozzi läuft auch nicht mit der Spannung. 
Die anderen Temps sind doch annehmbar. 
Zum Bilderupload hab ich das für dich. Klick


----------



## Moose83 (15. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die 1.4V sind Bioseinstellung unter Last sind es dann 1.32V.
Die CPU Last ist beim Intel Burn Test enstanden unter Prime sind es 56 Grad und bei Spielen maximal 50 Grad.
So und hier nun mal ein paar Bilder.
Bild: sdc1064400h5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: sdc10645x3ah.jpg - abload.de
Bild: sdc10646x1z4.jpg - abload.de
Bild: sdc10647c357.jpg - abload.de
Bild: sdc10648u01e.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Moose83 (19. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wie kann ich meine Wasserkühlung noch aufwerten?Ich glaube das meine Pumpe zu schwach ist, hab ja jetzt noch den HDD Dual Classic mit im Kreislauf.Im AGB sieht man das das Wasser sehr langsam fliest. Es geht um diese Pumpe: Alphacool Eheim 600 Station II 230V
Was haltet ihr von der Pumpe: Alphacool AGB-Eheim 1000 Station II 230 Volt (15139)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

- Nicht soviel stärker (wenn dann Laing oder -um bei 230V zu bleiben- ne 1250)
- Da scheinbar der gleiche AGB genutzt wird, würde ich mir die Compact1000 wenn dann einzeln besorgen
- mangelnde Pumpenleistung sieht man nicht, die misst man in Form von Temperaturunterschieden im Kreislauf oder in Form von Temperaturverschlechterung bei weiter gesenktem Durchfluss
- die Tatsache, dass du deine Festplatten ruhig stellen willst, legt nahe, dass stärkere Pumpen nicht unbedingt in deinem Interesse sind.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Na ja ich hab noch keine Fühler oder Durchflussmesser verbaut, kommt später.Ich glaube halt das die Pumpe nicht reicht, weil ich kann mit bloser Hand einen Temperaturunterschied am Radiator Ein- und Ausgang feststellen.
Achso und ist es normal, das ich bei den VRMs der GTX295 trotz Wasserkühlung bei Standart Vcore schon mehr als 90° erreiche(Furmark)?Jedoch nur bei einem der 4 VRMs.


----------



## Moose83 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab gestern mal nen paar Stunden Call of Duty gezockt und nebenbei die Temperaturen der GTX295@1.1V protokolliert.Die GPUs werden nicht wärmer als 50°, jedoch bereiten mir die VRM´s Sorgen da diese bis 90° erreichten.
Kühler ist der hier: Watercool HEATKILLER® GPU-X² GTX295
Ist das normal, das Watercool die Spannungswandler so vernachlässigt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die SW-Kühlung wird von den meisten Herstellern vernachlässigt, die GPU-X² sind aber definitiv nicht der Einäugige unter den Blinden, das stimmt. 90° sind recht viel und ggf. ein Zeichen für mangelhaften Kontakt - oder ein Messfehler. (alles <100°C sollte aber für die Spannungswandler selbst vollkommen okay sein)
Selbst ich mit meinem eher schlecht passenden und imho fehlkonstruierten Kühler komme im Furmark nicht mal in die Nähe der 80°C (und das im Hochsommerm, gemessen auf der Platinenrückseite). Spiele hab ich nie getestet, aber das wären dann wohl <70°C. Der GTX295-Kühler scheint mir zudem noch einen deutlich geringeren Abstand zwischen SW und Wasser zu haben.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das Gefühl hab ich auch weil bis zu den letzten VRMs kommt kein Wasser da ist nur noch Kupfer.Apressdruck ist gut alle anderen VRMs werden 45° und GPU und Speicher auch.Was kann ich machen um die Temperatur zu verbessern?Der Rivatuner zeigt mir gelegentlich Spitzen bis 250°  oder sind das Auslesefehler?Und meine CPU hat im Idle 35-40° und unter Last 60°.Ist das normal? Ist halt meine erste Wasserkühlung.Könnte ich mit einer Laing die Temperaturen weiter senken, da höher Durchlauf? Die Eheim Compact 1000 passt nicht in die Eheim 600 Station. Helft mir bitte


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.Erst mal nen gesundes neues Jahr euch allen. Ich habe nun eine Laing und einen seperaten AGB verbaut.Im Agb habe ich auch einen Schwamm gelegt, jedoch habe ich immer noch das Problem, das die Laing Luft aus dem AGB zieht.Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Welchen AGB hast du? Fotos vom Einbauort?


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

AGB ist der hier: Cape Corp AGB2 Black
Ich habe ihn oberhalb von der Laing.Fotos hab ich noch keine gemacht.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Zweig den Agb mit einerm T-Stück vom restlichen Kreislauf ab. Im Nebenkreislauf hast du keine Probleme mit angesaugter Luft. Allerdings kosten die T-Stücke dann schon wieder soviel, dass du gleich einen besseren Agb (XSPC Slotin) hättest kaufen können.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Versteh ich nicht so ganz!Meinst du den AGB einfach parallel zum Kreislauf?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also das funktioniert folgendermaßen:

Radi---- T-Stück--AGB---Laing
Radi---- T-Stück        ---Laing


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Meine Verschlauchung sieht so aus:Laing - Radi - CPU - MB - GPU - AGB

Wie wäre es dann mit dem T-Stücken? Will die Reihen folge ja nicht ändern.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Musst du auch nicht. Du verwendest nur ein T-Stück um den AGb in einen Nebenkreislauf zu setzen. Praktisch wie eine Parkplatz auf der Autobahn.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also müsste ich ein T-Stück hinter die GPU machen und von dort einmal auf AGB und einmal auf Laing?Und dann noch ein T-Stück vorm Radi und dort ebenfalls Laing und AGB anschließen?


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

ne nur mit einem T-stück:


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Achso, also nutze ich nur noch einen Anschluß vom AGB, den Auslass.Ist das richtig?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Madz war schneller

ja nurnoch den auslass.also du setzt das T-Stück einfach über der laing in den kreislauf und verbindest dann den auslass vom agb mit dem dritten stück des T-Stücks.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich verstehe bloß nicht wie das mit einem T-Stück gehen soll?
Pumpe ist die hier: Laing DDC-Pumpe 12V Pro light
Die hat ja nur einen Ein- und Auslass.
Sorry hab grad erst den Beitrag von MetallSimon gelesen. Dann würde das einen Sinn ergeben.Und den Einlass vom AGB verpass ich dann einfach einen Blindstopfen, richtig jetzt so?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ach du Schei**e. Kauf dir bloss einen anderen Deckel! Das Plexiglas von OC-Labs ist billigster Chinadreck und springt gerne mal aus heiterem Himmel. Mit dem Aquacomputer Deckel, der um astronomische Welten besser verarbeitet ist, funktioniert das ohne Probleme.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ist der Deckel wirklich so schlecht? Soll ich den lieber wechseln oder soll ich es erstmal probieren?
@Madz du hast doch selber den EVO, oder.Ich habe ihn mit 9 Lüftern bestückt @7V und habe im Idle eine Wassertemperatur von 26,5 Grad.Ist das normal, weil ich denke das sie tiefer sein sollte?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Deckel und das OC-Labs Plexi ist wirklich so schlecht. Selbst nutze ich den Aquacomputer Deckel. Das ist eine ganz andere Liga. 

OC-Labs = Kreisklasse
Aquacomputer= Champions Legaue


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kannst du mir noch auf die Frage mit der Wassertemperatur antworten bitte?Würde es sich lohnen die Laing zur Ultra zu modden?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Den Evo hatte ich. Seit fast einem Jahr nicht mehr. Wie warm ist es bei dir im Raum? Umbau auf Laing pro lohnt sich nicht. Selbst mit einer normalen Laing habe ich 180l/h Durchfluss.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe so zirka 20 Grad Raumtemperatur.Und jetzt sind es 27,5 Grad Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kannst du keine präzise Angabe machen?


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mein Termometer zeigt 20 Grad an ist halt kein Digitales.Und Wassertemperatur bertägt aktuell 27,3 Grad.Ist das präzise genug?


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich will mir für mein Projekt ne neue Steuerung kaufen.
Eigentlich wollte ich beim Server Master bleiben, jedoch
geht mir meine Laing auf den Sack (Ich weiß selber nicht,
was mich zum 1T -> 1+T Mod getrieben hat ).

Also: T-Balancer oder Aquaero

Kann mich nicht entscheiden...


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mein Aquaero Review kennst du? 

@ Moose

Hmm, welche Lüfter benutzt du?


----------



## Infin1ty (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Oh Sorry, habs in den falschen Thread gepostet.... I`m Sorry 

Bitte diesen und den oberen Beitrag von mir löschen.


----------



## MetallSimon (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

so nochmal zum deckel:wenn man den nimmt Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool DDC-Case Laing Aufsatz Watercool DDC-Case Laing Aufsatz 52036 
bräuchte man kein T-stück oder?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Diesen kannst du nehmen: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquacover DDC, Deckel für Laing- und Swiftech-Pumpen, G1/4 Aquacomputer aquacover DDC, Deckel für Laing- und Swiftech-Pumpen, G1/4 52125


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sorry mein scheiß 1&1 ist wieder mal ausgestiegen.Das mit dem Deckel überleg ich mir erst noch.Lüfter hab ich die hier:Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XL2 Rev. 3.0, 120x120x25mm, 1500rpm, 98m³/h, 21dB(A)
Hab grad noch mal unter Last getestet dann erreiche ich 32,2 Grad Wassertemperatur@9 Lüfter@7V


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Wert ist doch ordentlich.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also sind die Werte meiner Wasserkühlung in Ordnung?Beim Spielen geht das Wasser maximal auf 31 Grad.Ich hab nur Bedenken wegen Sommer.Würde es etwas bringen, noch nen Tripple einzubauen?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Es könnte sein, dass noch irgendwo Luft im Radi ist. Kipp ihn mal hin und her. Evtl. geht dann noch was.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das Problem mit der Luft hab ich ja noch, da die Laing wie schon gesagt Luft mit pumpt.Muss das erst noch umbauen und dann mal schauen.Aber ich glaube mehr wie 1-2 Grad bringt das nicht.Aber ansonsten sollte ein zusätzlicher Radi die Temperatur weiter senken, oder?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wenn du noch Luft im Kreislauf hast, wird die Temperatur sicher noch 2-3° sinken.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Na gut aber mit dem Nebenkreislauf warte ich noch ein bisschen, kann ja nicht bloß wegen nem T-Stück bestellen
Aber ich glaub den von dir vorgeschlagenen Deckel für die Laing werde ich nehmen.Hab nen Test gelesen, da war der von den Werten her überall auf Platz 2, dafür ist er aber top verarbeitet.
Noch ne Frage am Rande:Mein Q9650 läuft mit 4250MHz@1,4V@Bios und hat 35-40 Grad im Idle.Unter Last werden es dann 62 Grad.Sind die Temperaturen verglichen mit den Wassertemperaturen die ich heute gepostet habe normal?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bei dem Takt und der Spannung wundern mich die Temps nicht. Passt schon.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die 1,4V sind Bioswerte.Laut Everest sind es 1,36V@Idle und 1,32V@Last.
Und danke für deine Hilfe Madz
Ich werde mich dann wieder melden sobald ich das dann umgebaut habe.
Achso und das mit dem Triple würde sich das für den Sommer lohnen?Achso und wie entlüftet man dann den Kreislauf, wenn der agb im Nebenkreislauf hängt?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das Entlüften klappt auch so wunderbar. Und ein zusätzlicher Triple ist total überzogen.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Achso.Also würde die Luft dann trotzdem in den AGB steigen, so wie es jetzt auch ist?


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Achso, lohnt es sich die interne Verschlauchung bei diesem hier gegen 13/10 Schlauch auszutauschen?:Watercool Silentstar HD-Dual Classic

Wenn ich so bestelle mit dem empfohlenen Aufsatz von dir brauche ich keine T-Stücke oder?:
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8d9c71b9026a15a94acd2a5abf94208f
Die restlichen Anschlüsse sind ja vorhanden.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Doch, das T-Stück brauchst du Trotzdem noch. Den kleinen Schlauch würde ich lassen, reicht doch aus.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mein Kreislauf sieht ja jetzt so aus:AGB-Pumpe-Radi-CPU-MB-GPU-AGB

Später dann so:AGB-Pumpe-Radi-CPU-MB-GPU-T Stück-AGB+Pumpe

Also ich meine hinter der GPU mach ich das T-Stück und gehe von dort einmal direkt zur Laing und vom T-Stück über den AGB noch mal zur Laing.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Willst du dir nicht gleich einen besseren AGb kaufen?  ^^ Der XSPC 5,25" Slotin Agb ist wunderbar. Habe ich selbst und sogar bei extrem hohem Durchfluss zieht er keine Luft an.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Keine Ahnung, mal schauen aber so wie ich zuletzt geschrieben habe wäre richtig mit dem Nebenkreislauf:Hinter der GPU das T-Stück von dort einmal auf die Laing und einmal in den AGB und vom AGB noch mal zu Laing.


----------



## Madz (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wie gesagt, der XSPC ist wunderbar. Aber, aus mir völlig unbekannten und nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen, leider EOL. Also die jetzigen Exemplare werden die letzten sein, die AT im Angebot hat.


----------



## Moose83 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Na gut muss ich mir noch überlegen.Dann noch schönen Abend dir!


----------



## sentinel1 (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

.. hab noch nen 2 x HE UV - Blau XSPC über ...


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Madz Hast du nen Link zu deinem AGB?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Clear XSPC 5,25" Bay Reservoir Clear EOL 45057


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Danke!Das ist der den du hast ja?Und mit dem AGB zieht die Laing absolut keine Luft mehr?Oder brauch ich dann trotzdem so nen Schwamm?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Genau den habe ich auch. Den schon beachtlichen Wert von 180l/h und sie zieht keine Luft. Sehr beeindruckend.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also kann die Laing somit keine Luft mehr anziehen, richtig?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sagte ich doch bereits.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Top, dann werde ich mir den wahrscheinlich holen.Gibts eigentlich nen Grund dafür, das du deinen EVO nicht mehr hast?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Im Frühjahr habe ich mein ganzes System verkauft, um mir eine neue Schaltgruppe fürs Rennrad zu kaufen (700€). Beim Neukauf gabs dann wieder was Internes.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Achso, na dann weil du hast ja sonst immer nur vom EVO geschwärmt und von Vorteilen erzählt.Ist es eigentlich egal ob die Lüfter die Luft durch den EVO pusten oder vom EVO wegsaugen?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Den Unterschied habe ich nicht gemessen. Aber bei mir pusteten sie die Luft auf den radi.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab ich bei mir auch so.Wieviel Abstand ist eigentlich nötig beim EVO, also ich meine Abstand Lüfter zu Gehäuse.Bei mir sind da 4cm Luft.


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

3-5cm.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Dann ist ja alles top mit meinen 4cm.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Madz:Und nun ist es passiert, was du vorraus gesagt hast.Das Chinaplaste ist gerissen, einmal quer durch!Habs zum Glück mitbekommen und gleich abgeschaltet.Hab erst mal wieder meine Eheim 600 Station drin


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ach du S*****" so schnell. Naja, wenigstens hast du es gemerkt. Dann bestell dir mal den Aquacomputer Deckel. Mit dem passiert dir sowas nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab die Pumpe ja zusammen mit dem Deckel gekauft.Wie sieht das aus bei Aquatuning, wie kulant sind die?Wenn ich den Deckel einschicke tun die mir den dann vielleicht mit anrechnen?


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sicherlich. Schreib mal in den Support Thread hier im Forum!


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wo finde ich den?


----------



## MetallSimon (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...shops/52943-aquatuning-support-thread-91.html

ich war der schnellste


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ineshops/52943-aquatuning-support-thread.html


----------



## Gast XXXX (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hier.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Danke na dann muss ich mich mal an die wenden.Garantie ist ja sowieso auf den scheiß Chinesendeckel.


----------



## Madz (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Laut Aussagen eines Mitarbeiters eines großen deutschen Shops, haben die OC-Labs Deckel eine RMA Quote von gut 50%.


----------



## Moose83 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ach du Sch***e!Dann hab ich ja wohl voll daneben gegriffen.Hab grad mal geschaut das Chinesending kostet 19,95 und der von Aquacomputer nur 18,95.Na mal schauen was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo.Ich glaube ganz so kulant sind die bei Aquatuning doch nicht.
Sie sind der Meinung ich hab den Anschluss zu fest angezogen und deswegen ist der Deckel gerissen.Aber dann wäre er ja sofort gerissen oder?Sie haben mir aber immerhin 20%Rabatt angeboten für den nächsten Deckel.


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Da kümmer ich mich morgen mal drum.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Super!Danke!Ich hatte eigentlich noch wegen dem AGB von Cape gefragt ob die den zurücknehmen und mit dem XSPC verrechnen, aber darauf habe ich keine Antwort bekommen.Und im Support Threat hat Wassermann nicht auf meine Nachicht geantwortet.Aber wenn du dich echt drum kümmerst, wäre das voll geil!!!


----------



## Marquis (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Madz schrieb:


> Im Frühjahr habe ich mein ganzes System verkauft, um mir eine neue Schaltgruppe fürs Rennrad zu kaufen (700€). Beim Neukauf gabs dann wieder was Internes.


 
Ich hoffe doch Campagnolo?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Nope, Sram. Campa kann ich mir nicht leisten.  Aber mit der SRam bin cih viel zufriedener als mit der Shimano, die ich vorher hatte.


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Madz, fragst du dann auch noch wegen dem AGB an?
Und ich hab vorhin gelesen,du willst das mit der Triple Laing probieren
Ich bin auch am überlegen, ob ich meine Laing zur Ultra modde,wills halt einfach mal ausprobierenKann man ja auch rückgängig machen


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



> Und ich hab vorhin gelesen,du willst das mit der Triple Laing probieren


Nein, erstmal doch nicht. Hab mir Battlefield Bad Company 2 vorbestellt und spare momentan auf eine 5870. (Das Spiel hat DX11)


----------



## Moose83 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich glaube das ist auch schon nen bisschen zu krassHab da auch son Video von Bundymania gesehen mit den 3 Laings, da war ja die Hölle los im Agb.Ich glaube auch nicht das man sowas braucht-einfach zu krass
Hab grad noch den Link dazu gefunden:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rNmAklCOxc


----------



## Marquis (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Madz: Campa kann sich ja auch kaum einer leisten. Wären die sachen nicht wirklich besser als alle anderen, würde sich ein Vergleich mit Innovatek anbieten. Die Sram Rival? Hab selber nur Shimano 105  reicht mir aber.
@Moose83: Link?


----------



## Madz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die 105er hatte ich auch vorher. Die Rival schaltet viel knackiger, ergo gibt ein besseres Feedback wieviel Gänge man gerade durch hat.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das Zeug ist auf dem Weg zu AT.Mal schauen was nun dabei rauskommt.Will erst mal warten auf die Gutschrift und dann die Sachen hier bestellen:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/ef4d8e874d84e40464935d01943efed2
Der silberne ist der gleiche wie der clear, oder?


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja, nur die Farbe ist anders.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Gut, weil Silber passt besser zu meinem Gehäuse
Wie siehts bei dem AGB mit Luft in der Laing aus, wenn ich die zur Ultra modde?


----------



## Madz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Laing zur Ultra modden? = Garantieverlust und keinerlei Vorteile. Dein System wird nur lauter. Aber trotzdem wirst du keine Probleme mit angesaugter Luft haben.


----------



## Moose83 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bin ja auch noch am überlegen, weis noch nicht ob ich es auch mache.Hab halt viele Winkel verbaut-ich finde das wirkt irgendwie schön technisch


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Will mir jetzt doch erst mal noch nen neues Case zulegenBekomme ich in das Case hier einen Triple ins Dach:Sharkoon Seraphim Economy schwarz
Weil hatte jetzt nach 2 Stunden Crysis 37 Grad Wassertemp


----------



## Madz (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sharkoon? Finger weg! Seit ich das Rebel 9 einmal verbauen "durfte", ist das meine absolute Lieblings Gehäusemarke.

Wieviel kannst du maximal investieren?


----------



## Moose83 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab im Moment selber noch das Sharkoon Rebel 9Weis nicht, sollte so max. 100 Euro sein.Radiator dachte ich an den hier:MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator
oder der hier:MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 420 MC Radiator


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kannst du mir schon weiter helfen wegen dem Gehäuse?Das Sharkoon wäre optisch meine erste Wahl.Sollte halt nur nen Slim Triple reinpassen.


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Chieftec » Chieftec CA-01B-B-SL-OP Mesh-Big - black/silver

In den Deckel passt locker ein Tripple und auch ansonsten hast du massig Platz, unter 100€ kostet es auch :>


----------



## Moose83 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das Gehäuse passt leider optisch nicht zu meinem Geschmack, es sollte auch schwarz sein.Wie gesagt das von Sharkoon find ich spitze


----------



## Xylezz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die Verarbeitung und die Materialqualität ist aber alles andere als gut beim Sharkoon.


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Lies dazu doch mal diesen Thread. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/netzteile-und-gehaeuse/43626-welches-gehaeuse.html


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab da nicht wirklich was passendes gefundenWürde das Budged mal auf 130 Euro erhöhen.Entweder nen Triple im Deckel, oder Double hinten und oben.Und es muss schwarz sein


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das zielte auch eher auf die Verarbeitungsqualität von Sharkoon ab.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bin mit meinem Rebel9 eigentlich zufrieden gewesenNur es ist halt zu klein für das was ich vor habe.Hab halt noch nie mehr wie 60 Euro fürn Case ausgegeben.Habt ihr noch bessere Vorschläge bis 130 EuroWie gesagt Triple im Deckel oder Double hinten+obenund schwarz


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Cooler Master » Cooler Master - HAF Serie » Cooler Master HAF Tower RC-932-KKN1-GP - black

Da kriegste sogar n Quad Radiator unter den Deckel meine ich und es ist deutlich besser verarbeitet und hat Platz ohne Ende

MfG Xy


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mh, das sieht ja gar nicht so schlecht ausNen Triple passt auf jeden Fall, hab ich grad gelesen.Bei nem Triple mit 140er Lüftern wäre dann sägen angesagt.Gibt es dafür eventuell noch nen anderes Seitenteil?


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Soweit ich weiß keines zum nachkaufen, allerdings kannst du ohne Probleme statt dem alten Window und dem Mesh ein durchgehendes Plexiglas Window einsetzen. Sieht dann hammermäßig aus 

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich weiss noch teurer, aber da kriegst du sehr viel rein:

Lian Li PC-A70F schwarz Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog.../Lian-Li-PC-A70FB-Big-Tower-black::13337.html

420er im Deckel, Single im Heck und Dual im Boden.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das ist mir schon wieder etwas zu heftigIch glaube ich werde wohl das Coolermaster nehmen, optisch trifft das voll meinen Geschmack.Und ich brauche nicht mal sägen für den Triple im Dach


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also 150€ für ein super Gehäuse ist finde ich ok.  Du musst das mal so sehen: Wie lange behälst du ein gutes Case? Wieviel Geld gibt man für Grakas aus, die nach 18 Monaten veraltet sind.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das Coolermaster hat aber optisch mehr, wie ich finde.Also kommen wir mal wieder zum Wakü-TeilWelchen Triple würdet ihr mir empfehlen?Ich dachte an den hier, soll ja gut sein:MagiCool SLIM TRIPLE 360 Radiator
Lüfter sollen auf 5 oder 7V laufen


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Xspc rx 360, Phobya 360 oder Swiftech 360.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die muss ich mir dann mal in Ruhe anschauen.Ich dachte immer die MagiCool wären super bei geringer Drehzahl?Aber ich lasse mich gerne von dir beraten Madz!!!Hast du irgendwo Vergleichswerte zwischen den Radis?


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Magicool sind super, aber Phyoba und der XSPC RX sind besser 

Ich persönlich würde momentan wohl zum Phyoba greifen in Version 1.2 Black


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Außerdem haben XSPC und Phobya Radis mehr Fläche. Ergo führen sie mehr Verlustleistung ab.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und wie sieht es bei denen mit langsamen Lüftern aus?Performen die dann auch gut?


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja, der RX ist bei langsamen Drehzahlen der Beste.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also du meinst den hier:XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Genau.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Super danke Madz werde wohl den XSPC nehmenMuss aber noch nen bisschen warten, hab ja bald Geburtstag und da gibts wieder genug Kohle
Und mit meiner Laing Plus gibts dann auch keine Probleme?Reicht dann der Durchfluss, weil der Evo1080 bleibt ja trotzdem


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

60l/h sollte man nicht unterschreiten. Mit meiner Laing DDC1t habe ich 180l/h. 2 Radis, komplettes Board, Graka und CPU gekühlt. Noch Fragen?


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ne passt schon, also gibts ja keine Probleme


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Momentan läuft sie aber auf 45%. Trotzdem habe ich noch 75l/h.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Was kann ich erwarten von einem zusätzlichen Triple zum Evo?Die Wassertemperatur sollte ja schon noch ne ganze Ecke nach unten gehen, oder?


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Achso, du hast ja schon den Evo. Dann spar dir den Triple.  Der ist sinnlos.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hä, wie muss ich das verstehen?Ich habe im Moment beim Crysis zocken 37 Grad Wassertemp bei 21 Grad Raumtemperatur.Da sollte doch mit nem zusätzlichen Radi noch was gehen?


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Stimmt.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Du meinst damit es bringt noch was der triple.Was kann ich erwarten, sind 5-7 Grad drin


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja, aber bist du sicher, dass dein Kreislauf ordentlich funktioniert? Also nix verstopft, CPU gerade etc?


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja nur die Pumpe muss ich noch tauschen, bei Laing ist ja der Deckel Schrott.Sind halt 2 GPUs, MB und CPU, alles übertaktet.


----------



## Xylezz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Tausch doch einfach den Deckel deiner Laing gegen n neuen ordentlichen (oder mach gleich dual laing  )


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Im Moment ist gar keine Laing drin, sondern die Alphacool Eheim 600 Station.Deckel ist bei Aquatuning zur RMA und wird getauscht gegen einen anderen und dann kommt die Laing wieder rein


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also ich würde das ganze dann nach eurer Beratung so bestellen:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/56e30f57ac34b3d3a8624f0c717983b6


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Nimm mal die Blacksilent pro Lüfter! Die sind noch besser.


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab ich geändert Madz!Liste hier noch mal meine kompletten Komponenten auf, wie es dann sein wird:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/95becc1bf9b1e8e10062ac6a83d962c8


----------



## Madz (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Beim Silentstar Dual Classic brauchst du eigentlich die entsprechende Sata Blende. ;9


----------



## Moose83 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ne hat bei mir alles so gepasst, mit der mitgelieferten Blende
Beschreibung:*Produktbeschreibung:*                               Die SILENTstar HD-Dual ist eine aktive Festplattenkühlung mit integrierter Gehäuseentkopplung und Dämmung. Die Außenmaße entsprechen dem zweier handelsüblicher CD-Rom Gehäuse, durch die standartisierten Gewinde ist die Verbindung zu anderen Watercool-Produkten problemlos möglich. 

*Technische Daten: * *.* *Material:*                         Kupfer (Kühlkörper), Edelstahl (Gehäuse)                                                                   *Beschichtung:*                         Edelstahl geschliffen                                                                   *Abmaße:*                         (LxBxH) 186 x 146 x 75mm                                                                   *Gewicht:*                         ca. 3500                                                                   *Anschlüsse:*                         Gewinde G 1/4 Zoll                                                                   *Kompatibel für:
*                         2 x Standart Festplatte (3 1/2", ATA oder SATA)
*.* *.* *Lieferumfang:* *.*                                                                   1x HD-Dual Box (Gehäuse)
2x Kühlkörper
1x Montagematerial
1x Montageanleitung

*.* *Garantie:* *.*                                                                   auf Dichtheit und Verarbeitung für 2 Jahre


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

So hab jetzt erst mal folgende Sachen bestellt, um die Laing wieder in Betrieb zu nehmen:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/8228cd27987234f26f7250ebca91469d
Welche von den 4 Anschlüssen beim Deckel sind optimal?Hab irgendwo gelesen Eingang oben und Ausgang an der Seite wäre optimalKorrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Steht auf dem Deckel drauf. ;9


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich weis, aber der hat ja 2 Ein- und Ausgänge.


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der obere Einlass erzeugt 0,1l/min mehr Durchfluss.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also ist es im Prinzip egal, welche Anschlüsse ich nehme, oder?


----------



## Madz (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Genau.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich möchte dann später noch den Schlauch wechseln, soll UV blau sein.Im Moment hab ich den hier, und möchte auch bei der größe bleiben:Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 12,7/9,5mm (3/8"ID) Clear
Was mich stört, ist das ich viele Knickschütze brauche, soll wenns geht ohne gehenKann man an den Verschraubungen irgendwas bauen, sind ja auch für 10mm Innendurchmesser und vielleicht geht dann 16/10? Weil alle Verschraubungen zu ändern, wird mir zu teuer


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Getestet habe ich es nicht, aber du könntest evtl Schlauchschellen verwenden. Da diese aber auch 95ct kosten und eien PS Tülle nur 1,79€ kommt das nicht viel günstiger. 

Die Knickschutz Problemmatik rührt nicht vom Material des Schlauchs, sondern vom unausgewogenen Verhältnis Wandstärke <-> Durchmesser.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also bleibe ich wohl bei 13/10.Und welchen Schlauch kannst du mir da empfehlen?Soll halt UV blau sein


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Steig am besten auf 16/10um, der ist besser zu verlegen und du brauchst keinen Knickschutz. Den gibt es auch in allen möglichen Farben. Und Anschlüsse brauchst du auch nur Perfect Seal Tüllen und die sind ja nun wirklich günstig


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kriegt man die auch nebeneinander bei dem hier:Watercool HK CPU LGA775 Rev. 3
Kannst du mir mal nen Link geben zu den Anschlüssen?


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss G1/4 mit O-Ring (Perfect Seal) - black nickel 63064 (gibt es auch in Silber), ja die kriegst du auch nebeneinander auf den Heatkiller 

MfG Xy


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Versteh ich nicht ganz Da steht folgendes, was mich dann doch etwas verwirrt:*Hinweis* für Wakü-Neulinge:
Die Anschlüsse für zöllige Schläuche (7/16“, 3/8“, ½“) werden bei uns im Shop mit einer mm-Angabe versehen. Diese kann +-1mm abweichen, was kein Problem darstellt, da für die Montage eine Schlauchschelle benötigt wird. Wenn man den Schlauch ohne Schlauchschelle montieren möchte, so muss man einen größeren Anschluss wählen. Bei manchen Anschlüssen, die tendenziell nach oben abweichen kann es auch möglich sein, dass z.B. ein 13mm Anschluss tatsächlich auf einem Schlauch mit 13mm Innendurchmesser auch ohne Schlauchschelle dichtet. 

Übersicht:
10mm (3/8“) Schlauchschelle: bis 8mm keine, ab 10mm erforderlich
10mm (7/16“) Schlauchschelle: bis 8mm keine, ab 10mm erforderlich
12mm (1/2“) Schlauchschelle: bis 11mm keine, ab 12mm erforderlich
13mm (1/2“) Schlauchschelle: bis 11mm keine, ab 13mm erforderlich
Also bräuchte ich ja noch Schlauchschellen, oder?


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Nein brauchste nicht. Madz hat an ner PS Tülle mit 15,7/9,5mm Schlauch mal seinen Rechner angehoben. Die Tüllen heißen halt Perfect Seal weil sie perfekt sitzen auch ohne Schlauchschelle

MfG Xy


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

rechner nicht, aber Radiator.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

stimmt, sorry ^^


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das ist ein "klitzekleiner" Unterschied. ~3 vs. > 30 kg.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Stimmt wohl :> Aber 3kg sind schon mehr als genug ^^


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also sicher das das hält??? Schlauch würde ich den hier nehmen:Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue
Der hat aber genau 10mm Innendurchmesser?


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Können so viele Leute falsch liegen? Das würde Sicher um die 40-50k€ Hardwareschrott bedeuten. ^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...rfect-seal-tuellen-wie-am-besten-sichern.html


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Auch bei 10mm Innendurchmesser hält das mehr als gut genug!


----------



## Infin1ty (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das hält wirklich, ich wollte es am Anfang auch nicht glauben,
aber es ist so.

Haben meinen PC auch schon auf LANs mitgenommen, da passiert überhaupt
nichts, warum auch


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Da bin ich ja beruhigt.Lese mir jetzt erstmal den Link von Madz durchWerde es ja dann selber ausprobieren


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ach und was ist jetzt wieder der Unterschied von den beiden:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...lbums-tagebuch-1572-picture19677-dsc00156.png


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die rechte ist ne PS Tülle die ohne Sicherung hält, die linke ne normale die du sichern musst


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Rechts PS, links brauchst du vermutlich eine Schelle.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Alles klar, danke euch! Da ja ein Gehäusewechsel ansteht, mach ich mir halt ein bisschen Gedanken, wie ich alles optisch und technisch aufwerten kannIst es möglich, eine Wasserkühlung mit dem Schlauch ohne Winkel zu bauen?


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Winkel wirst du, an gewissen Stellen, immer brauchen.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Theoretisch schon...aber unwahrscheinlich.

Kannst aber sowas nehmen: Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Winkel-Adapter » Bitspower Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll - shiny silver, drehbar
Caseking.de » Wasserkühlung » Anschlüsse » Winkel-Adapter » Bitspower Winkel 1/4 Zoll auf IG 1/4 Zoll - shiny black, drehbar
dann haste n Gewinde wo du ne PS Tülle reinschrauben kannst und brauchst keine Sicherung ^^


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Preis... der Preis!!!


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich weiß 
Aber naja er wollte eine Möglichkeit, ich zeig ihm eine. Er hat nie verlangt das die Preise nicht von Geisteskranken gemacht wurden


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Preis ist schonn übelNormale Winkel, gleich mit Perfect Seal gibt es nicht?


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Leider nicht, in den USA evtl aber hier nicht....
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel - quader Winkeladapter drehbar G1/4" auf G1/4" IG - black nickel - quader 64133
wäre ne günstigere alternative (gibt es auch in silber)

MfG Xy


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab grad das hier gefunden:10mm (3/8") Schlauchanschluss 90° drehbar G1/4 mit O-Ring - black nickel
Da müsste ich dann aber sichern, oder?


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Richtig, die müsste man sichern


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wäre auch günstiger, mit Schlauchschelle 5 Eus- das geht


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Joa 2 Euro ca gespart oder sogar 7 im Gegensatz zu den sau teuren ^^


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und 4 Stück ungefähr werde ich ungefähr brauchen, dann ist das schon ne ganze Ecke.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und welchen Schlauch empfehlt ihr mir? Enge Biegeradien sind wichtig und UV-blauGeht der Masterkleer oder welchen soll ich nehmen?Bestellen du ich immer bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

DD TFC Tube - Blue UV 16/10mm - A-C-Shop

oder

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Masterkleer Schlauch 16/10mm UV-aktiv blau (3/8"ID) Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue 59064

(ich finde den TFC schöner von der Farbe her ^^)

MfG Xy


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bevorzuge Aquatuning A-C Shop hat den von Madz vorgeschlagenen Radi nicht


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Njo das ist halt wieder sone Sache wegen den Versandkosten ^.^


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Aber der Masterkleer geht oder vom Verlegen her? Der 13/10er den ich jetzt habe, auch Masterkleer knickt nämlich so blöd


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Masterkleer 16/10 knickt nicht so schnell 

MfG Xy


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Gut dann nehme ich den Masterkleer, den hier:Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 16/10mm (3/8"ID) UV-aktiv Blue/Clear. Will halt nicht bloß wegen Schlauch wo anders bestellen. Und Radi will ich halt den hier:XSPC RX360 Triple Radiator


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der ist auch super


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Den hat mir Madz empfohlen, also den Radi


----------



## Xylezz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der wird dir hier von jedem mit Ahnung empfohlen. Ist der beste 360er Radiator aufm Markt was langsam drehende Lüfter angeht 

MfG Xy


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

So soll es ja auch sein- schön leiseVorher mit GTX 295@Lüfter war wie im Bad beim Haare föhnenDer soll als Unterstützung für den Evo mitlaufen, um die Lüfter dann mit 5V zu betreiben.Momentan 9 Lüfter@7V aufm Evo ist noch ein bisschen zu laut und bei Crysis bei 37° Wasser


----------



## Mischk@ (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also ich hab den hier, und da lassen sich eminer Meinung nach extrem kleine Radien biegen...

PVC Tube - Clear 16/10mm - A-C-Shop


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Muss UV-blau sein! Und bei Aquatuning


----------



## Madz (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Billigschlauch ist nüscht. Guter Schlauch kostet.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja!Na Masterkleer ist ja auch kein Billigschlauch


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab schon mal ne Frage zum Radi. Wie ist besser:Gehäusedeckel-Lüfter-Radi
oder so:Gehäusedeckel-Radi-Lüfter


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ersteres. So werden die Geräusche der Lüfter noch vom Radi gedämmt.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und von den Temperaturen her?


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Gibt sich nicht viel, vielleicht 1-2°+ für Lüfter oben.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

1-2 Grad besser oder schlechter?Oh sorry, hab grad gelesen dein +


----------



## Madz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Besser.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also Lüfter dann saugend auf dem Radi- pustend aus dem Case


----------



## Xylezz (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Richtig


----------



## Moose83 (15. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Genau das wollt ich wissenWieder was gelerntUnd bei 5V Lüfterspannung, also ca 600 u/min passt das so auch ja?


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wie wäre es dann eigentlich gut wegen der Verschlauchung? Hab mir das so vorgestellt: AGB-Pumpe-EVO-CPU-Radi-MB-HDD-GPU-AGB


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab jetzt wieder die Laing mit dem neuen Deckel von Aquacomputer verbaut und gleich ein ProblemJetzt brummt die Laing sehr laut, woran liegt denn das jetzt wieder???


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Entkoppelt ist sie? Entlüftet auch?


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Steht am selben Platz wie vorher auch.Mit dem alten Deckel ist sie ein bisschen gestartet wie eine Turbine, also hochfrequent.Und jetzt ist da ein tiefes brummen irgentwie pump sie auch viel weniger wie vorher???


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Der Durchfluss mit dem Deckel ist wunderbar. Habe selbst 163l/h mit meinem Testaufbau. (schon gesehen?)


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab den Testaufbau noch nicht gesehen. Ich meinte ja auch das im AGB nicht wirklich was los ist bei mir im Vergleich mit dem alten Deckel.Da stimmt doch irgentwas nicht.


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Tech-Review.de » Forum » Cooling » Wasserkühlung » Der "Wakü-Bastel-Bilder-Thread"


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Schau ich mir dann mal in Ruhe an. Ich glaube ich werde die pumpe jetzt noch mal auseinander bauen, da stimmt sicher was nicht. Wie fest sollte man die 4 Schrauben vom Deckel anziehen, villeicht sind die zu fest


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die kann man nicht zu fest ziehen. Meine sind auch ordentlich zugedreht.


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Dann wirds das wohl nicht sein. Welche Anschlüsse benutzt du beim Deckel, hab im Moment beide oben.


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die beiden Unteren.


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kanns vielleicht auch daran liegen? Hab beide oben


----------



## Madz (16. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Nein, denke ich nicht.


----------



## Moose83 (16. Januar 2010)

Na ja dann werde ich sie jetzt mal zerlegen.Melde mich dann später noch mal.Mfg

So alles wieder zusammengesetztHab jetzt den seitlichen Anschluss als Ausgang genutzt und siehe da- brummen weg Im Agb von XSPC muss man etwas genauer hingucken, wirkt sehr ruhig da

Wie weit sollte man eigentlich den AGB von XSPC befüllen?Hab jetzt ungefähr 3/4 voll.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Je voller, desto mehr Spielraum hast du, bis du wieder nachfüllen musst.
"zu voll" ist er, wenn du ihn nicht mehr zu bekommst, ohne das Wasser rausläuft.

Ein Rest-Luftvolumen zum Durckausgleich bei Wärmeausdehnung kann man sich bei Waküs eigentlich sparen, dafür sind die Schläuche elastisch genug.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Danke! Wenn ich in meinem neuen Case dann einen internen Radi verbaue, muss ich doch irgendwo für Frischluftzufuhr sorgen, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ohne Luft kann ein Radiator nicht arbeiten - das stimmt.
Die meisten Gehäuse haben aber genug Löcher, durch die die Luft strömen kann.


----------



## Moose83 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Case wird das Coolermaster HAF. Seitenlüfter kommt raus und Fenster rein. Und vorne ist ein 230er Lüfter, der dann@5V läuft. Ich denke das sollte reichen zur Belüftung. Ist ja alles unter Wasser, außer der RAM


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Da könnte ich der Verlockung nicht wiederstehen, alle Auslässe bis auf den Radi zu schließen und es nur mit dem Frontlüfter zu probieren


----------



## Moose83 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wie meinst du das? Die Stelle vom Hecklüfter abdichten oder wieOben kommt ja der Radi rein!


----------



## Nucleus (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Hä, wie muss ich das verstehen?Ich habe im Moment beim Crysis zocken 37 Grad Wassertemp bei 21 Grad Raumtemperatur.Da sollte doch mit nem zusätzlichen Radi noch was gehen?



Statt Geld in einen neuen Radi zu investieren, würde ich mir eher Gedanken machen, weshalb Du mit einem EVO eine Wassertemperatur von 37°C bei 21°C Raumtemperatur hast.

Da stimmt etwas grundsätzlich nicht...

________________________
Zum Vergleich:

In meinem Kreislauf sind CPU, Dual-GPU GraKa, SpaWa, NB und SB.

CPU ist eine Core2Quad Q6600 @3,4GHz, GraKa eine 4870X2.

Mit einem Mo-Ra 2 Pro und 9 Loonies auf 800 U/Min erreiche ich bei zwei Stunden Prime und Furmark eine Wassertemperatur von knapp über 30°C bei etwa 23° - 24°C Zimmertemperatur, während CPU 45°C und GPU max. 49°C haben.
________________________

Ich würde spontan behaupten, dass bei Dir da was grundlegend nicht stimmen kann...


----------



## Moose83 (17. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab keine Ahnung warum.Luft ist auf jeden Fall keine mehr drinn.GPU wird halt auch nur maximal 50 Grad warm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Die Stelle vom Hecklüfter abdichten oder wieOben kommt ja der Radi rein!



Genau so. Vorne Luft reinpumpen und dafür sorgen, dass sie nur durch den Radi raus kann, ohne das weitere Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen. (keine Ahnung obs klappt -hängt natürlich vom System ab, bei nem kleinen Dualcore sicherlich-, aber wie gesagt: Ich könnte mich nicht dagegen wehren, es auszuprobieren  )


----------



## Nucleus (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung warum.Luft ist auf jeden Fall keine mehr drinn.GPU wird halt auch nur maximal 50 Grad warm.



Ich würde dem eher nachgehen als zusätzlich Geld für Radiatoren auszugeben, um ehrlich zu sein...


----------



## Moose83 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und wo könnte das Problem liegen? Bin ratlos. Madz hat gesagt es passt so.Q9650 läuft@Last auf 1.36V@4.25GHz und GTX@1.2V@GTX285+ und Mainboard ist auch mit eingebunden und NB läuft auf 1.32V. Ist ja meine erste Wakü, weis nicht ob das so stimmt, habe auch gedacht das der Evo mehr bringen muss


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt ein bißchen den Überblick über den Thread verloren.
Kannst du nochmal kurz darstellen, was du wie misst, wie und wo der Radi montiert ist, wie er belüftet wird und wie es um den Durchfluss steht?


----------



## Moose83 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also ich fange mal bei den Komponenten an:https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/0039baa9ed73b43c990b31098fbbcefc

CPU:Q9650@4,25GHz@1.34V@Last
MB: FSB500@1.32V
GPU:GTX295@1.2V@2*GTX285+

Die Lüfter sitzen auf dem Radi und pusten die Luft durch den Evo. Abstand Lüfter zum Case=4cm Achja und die Lüfter laufen@7V
Kreislauf sieht so aus:AGB-Laing-EVO-CPU-MB-HDD-GPU-AGB
Wasserfühler sitzt am Eingang vom AGB. Durchflusssensor hab ich keinen, sollte aber genug sein

Bei Volllast ist meine Wassertemperatur 15 Grad über Raumtemperatur.


----------



## Nucleus (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Womit und wie lange erzeugst Du Volllast?


----------



## Moose83 (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mit Furmark und Intel Burn Test.Das ganze ist 1.5 Stunden gelaufen.Temperaturen haben sich nicht mehr geändert. Im Idle sind es 6 Grad über Raumtemperatur. Also wie siehts aus, stimmt alles?
Ach und kriegt man auch einen Quad in das Coolermaster HAF932, zur Not auch nur mit 3 Lüftern?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hast du den Temperatursensor vor Einbau mal mit einem anderen Thermometer abgeglichen?
Und kannst du mal gucken, welche Drehzahl die Lüfter haben?
Kann die Warmluft ungehindert abziehen, ohne sich mit der angesaugten Luft zu vermischen?

Zwei deutlich übervoltete GT200 im Furmark sollten jedenfalls einiges an Abwärme produzieren. Mir fehlen vergleichbare Erfahrungen, aber kann sein, dass das bei niedriger Lüfterdrehzahl tatsächlich der zu erwartende Wert ist.
(Ein Test @Stock wäre vielleicht interessant, da hat man dann eher ein Gefühl für, wo die Temperaturen liegen sollten)


----------



## Moose83 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hallo. Ja bei Zimmertemperatur hat das Termomether gepasst, Werte sind i.O.
Meine Lüfter laufen auf 7V- also rund 850 u/min.
Aus dem Radi kommt auch sehr warme Luft raus und die Ansaugseite vom Radi ist zirka 2 Grad über Raumtemp, also keine Hitzestau. Hab damals mal @Stock getestet da waren es glaub ich so um die 31 Grad Wasser.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

@Stock kommen mir die 31° ein bisschen hoch vor.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Aber woran könnte es liegen? Egal wie ich radi oder Case drehe, es kommt keine Luft mehr.Hatte mir echt gesagt mehr vom Evo erwartet.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich will ja nicht unproduktiv sein und immer nur "näää!" rufen, aber ich bin einfach überfragt...

@Stock habe ich mein System noch nicht getestet seit ich den Mo-Ra habe.

Aber mit den oben genannten Einstellungen komme ich grad so über die 30°.

Insofern kann ich mir das bei Dir einfach nicht vorstellen - bzw. muss da irgendwas faul sein.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich kauf mir jetzt eh erst mal nen neues Case.Dann wird alles zerlegt und gespült und dann mal schauen.Der Evo sollte ja nicht so viel schlechter sein wie dein Mora, oder? Und deine ATI ist ja auch nen übelstes HeizwerkLäuft die @stock?


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Als ich Dir das oben noch gepostet hatte, war sie noch @Stock, glaube ich, oder nur sehr leicht übertaktet.

Seit gestern läuft sie allerdings auf 800/1000.

Müsste da auch mal nen Test machen, wie die Temps dann aussehen.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja mach mal bitte. Übertakte mal dein System inklusive GPU und poste dann mal deine Ergebnisse. Hatte es auch schon mal mit Madz drüber, er meinte aufgrund meiner CPU Spannung alles i.O. Ich weis es halt net, ist meine erste Wakü! 
Mfg


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Mach' ich. 

Jetzt gibts eh erstmal Abendbrot.

Während dessen kann ich ja ein bisschen Strom verheizen


----------



## Moose83 (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Essen ist ja auch wichtigWieviel verbrät deine CPU in Watt?Meine verbrät unter Volllast laut Everest 155 WattTemps sind dann 63 Grad alle Kerne.


----------



## Nucleus (19. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

So - hier meine Daten

CPU: Core2Quad Q6600 @ 3,4GHz (1,280V)
GPU: RADEON 4870X2 @ 800MHz/1000MHz

Die Wassertemperatur wurde mit einem Thermometer gemessen, welches am Radi-Eingang verbaut ist.
Der Thermosensor der Aquastream XT ist nicht kalibriert - deswegen der abweichende Wert in der aquasuite.

Temperaturen:

*Idle*

Core 0: 35°C
Core 1: 37°C
Core 2: 33°C
Core 3: 31°C

GPUs: 28°C

Wassertemperatur: 26°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Load*

Core 0: 50°C
Core 1: 50°C
Core 2: 48°C
Core 3: 46°C

GPUs: 49°C

Wassertemperatur: 31,7°C




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zimmertemperatur lag stets zwischen 22° und 24°C - 23°C können also als Mittel gesehen werden.

Lastbetrieb erfolgte mit Prime95 auf 4 Kernen und Furmark für die GPUs.
Der Test lief etwa anderthalb Stunden lang.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*



Nucleus schrieb:


> @Stock kommen mir die 31° ein bisschen hoch vor.



Hängt von der Umgebungstemperatur ab. Bei sommerlichen 32°C Raumtemperatur wäre das Verdächtig 





Moose83 schrieb:


> Ich kauf mir jetzt eh erst mal nen neues Case.Dann wird alles zerlegt und gespült und dann mal schauen.Der Evo sollte ja nicht so viel schlechter sein wie dein Mora, oder? Und deine ATI ist ja auch nen übelstes HeizwerkLäuft die @stock?



Gerade bei niedrigeren Drehzahlen kann der Evo schonmal 1-2K zurückhängen und dein System dürfte mehr Abwärme haben, als die meisten Testplattformen.

Bezüglich dem Vergleich zwischen euren Systemen... 
9K vs. 15K - 
9K+2K Radiatorvorspung vs. 15K-2K Raum- vs. Ansaugtemperatur - könnt klappen:
Nulceus hat 0,05V weniger Kernspannung und die deutlich sparsamere Karte (oced sind beide - aber 1,2V statt der normalen 0,95V dürften mal eben für 35% mehr Verlustleistung sorgen. Zum Vergleich: Ne GTX285 hat 1,05V - und verbraucht damit schon n Stück mehr, als eine HD4870), das kann einen verbleibenden Temperaturunterschied von 2K erklären.


----------



## Nucleus (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hey ruyven, Du alter Nachtschwärmer 

Hast Du auch bedacht, dass ich auf meiner GraKa zwei GPUs habe?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab ich.
Hat er aber auch - und er hat zusätzlich noch die Spannung deutlich erhöht.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also könnte es hinhauen mit meiner Wassertemp? Weil CPU und GTX laufen ja mit höherer SpannungAchso und GTX295 Standart ist 1,0375V! Also würde sich ein zusätzlicher Rad lohnen, oder?
@Nucleus du hast CPU Temp Unterschied Idle- Load 15 Grad? Welchen Kühler nimmst du? Ich hab den Heatkiller 3 und komme auf 24 Grad Unterschied.


----------



## Nucleus (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe den aquacomputer Cuplex hd mit Prolimatech PK1 Paste.


----------



## Moose83 (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Paste benutze ich die selbe Eigentlich sollte der Heatkiller 3 aber besser sein! Verbrät meine CPU so viel mehr Strom?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Den Temperaturunterschied kann man bequem mit unvermeidbaren Messfehlern bei der Auswertung der Sensoren erklären.

Bezüglich zusätzlicher Radi: Wenn du einen weiteren Triple rein hängst, der pro Lüfter in etwa soviel Kühlleistung hat, wie der Evo, dann wären das 1/3 mehr Kühlleistung und daumen*pi auch nicht mehr, als 1/3 niedrigere Temperaturen. Ausgehend von 13°C deltaT zur angesaugten Luft würdest du dich als um ~4°C verbessern.
Ob das den Aufwand und die Kosten wert ist... ("sich lohnt") - ich würds nicht machen.


----------



## Moose83 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Was soll ich sagen, jetzt ist es zu spät. Hab bei Ebay jetzt folgenden Radi erstanden: MagiCool XTREME QUAD 480 Long Radiator
Der Preis war einfach zu verlockend Bin ja mal gespannt, was dann so geht bei der Wassertemp! Sollten dann ja 6-7 Grad besser weden


----------



## Xylezz (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Autsch, das Ding ist nicht gut bei langsamen Lüftern....nur bei schnellen :x


----------



## Moose83 (21. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab nen Test gelesen, da steht er ab 800 u/min im Mittelfeld. Lüfter drehen bei mir@7V@875 u/min.Der soll ja auch bloß den Evo unterstützen.Hängt 1 Grad hinter dem XSPC:http://www.dexgo.com/index.php?site=artikel/view.php&id=445&rubrik=Hardware&seite=5


----------



## Moose83 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit dem Anpressdruck beim Heatkiller aus? Wie entscheidend ist diese Tabelle mit den mm Angaben?


----------



## Madz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Daran solltet du dich halten, Zuviel Anpressdruck kann deinem Board schaden.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Aha. Bei mir war es so das es nicht mehr startet Im Moment hab ich es nicht nach Tabelle. Aber werde es beim Umbau mal exakt nachmessen. Wie denkst du Madz, war der von mir ersteigerte Radi eine gute Investition?


----------



## Madz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kommt auf den Preis an.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Waren knapp 50 Euro.


----------



## Madz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Für einen Magicool Quad?


----------



## Moose83 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja. Gut oder schlechtLüfter fehlen halt noch.


----------



## Madz (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Naja, der Preis ist ok. Kein super Schnäppchen, aber ok.


----------



## Moose83 (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Damit sollte ja dann die Wassertemperatur noch um einiges sinken, oder? Wieviel kann ich erwarten?Achja und welche Perfect Seal Tüllen würdest du mir empfehlen? Die bei Aquatuning oder bei A-C Shop?


----------



## Moose83 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wieviel Platz hab ich im HAF932 oben für einen Radi? Weil XSPC+Lüfter brauchen 8,5cm! Passt das?


----------



## Talibaan83 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

So, heut meine erste in Betrieb genommen. Läuft mit Phenom II@3,8@1,4V mit max 48 Grad... Frage: Die "Zuleitung" zur CPU geht verdächtig nahe an meiner GTX285 vorbei... is det schlimm??


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Nö. Wieso auch?


----------



## Talibaan83 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

ich dachte nur wegen den Headpipes... wenn die mal richtig lecker war werden, könnten diese ja den schlauch "erweichen".... Bestimmt net gut für die Weichmacher....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich glaub nicht, dass der Schlauch so warm wird - der ist schließlich wassergekühlt


----------



## Moose83 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Wie hoch ist eigentlich Standartdrehzahl der Laing? Die soll ja glaub ich mit 3800 u/min laufen, oder? Hab grag mal geschaut und festgestellt, das sie nur mit 3400 läuft


----------



## Madz (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das kann um 10% varieren.


----------



## Moose83 (11. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also sollte das ja stimmen. Ich versteh halt nicht genau wieso, aber das hat angefangen nach dem Wechsel auf den AquacoverVorher waren es 3700 u/min.


----------



## Olstyle (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ein "normaler" Elektromotor wird bei höherer Last langsamer und bringt dafür mehr Kraft auf.
Da scheint wohl irgendwas im Kreislauf zu hängen.


----------



## Moose83 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Na ja ich werde eh nächste Woche alles zerlegen und säubern und spülen.Zieht ja alles in mein neues Case um


----------



## Nucleus (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Welches Case ist das?


----------



## Moose83 (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt! Case ist das hier:Cooler Master HAF932  schwarz (HAF932-KKN1)
Steht schon hier ich muss aber noch auf ein Paket von Aquatuning warten, dann gehts los. Den roten Frontlüfter hab ich schon umgelötet, der leuchtet jetzt blau


----------



## Nucleus (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ah, sorry, muss ich überlesen haben.


----------



## Moose83 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die zusätzlichen Radis sind aber heute auf den Weg gegangen und sollten morgen da sein Hab mich im Deckel für den Magicool Slim 360 entschieden und fürs Heck für den XSPC RX 120


----------



## Moose83 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab grad noch nen Problem mit meiner Wakü gehabt.Hab ja schon mal geschrieben, das sie nur noch mit 3400 u/min läuft.Nun folgendes:Rechner piept ich gucke und Pumpe läuft nicht.Rechner ausgemacht und neu gestartet und Pumpe läuft wieder mit 3800 u/minWTF was ist das


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hat denn keiner eine Lösung für mein Problem?Jetzt läuft wieder alles normal.


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Sehr komisch. Ich kann dir dazu leider auch nichts sagen. Bzw. habe keine Idee.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Na ja werde ja eh nächste Woche alles zerlegen und dann mal kräftig spülen.Der Umzug in mein Case steht ja an.Warte nur noch auf den XSPC RX 120 für hinten.Oben mache ich die Lüfter saugend auf den Radi. Wie ist es hinten am Besten?Radi pusten oder saugen lassen?


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Aus dem case raus.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das ist klar ich meine Lüfter über den Radi aus dem Case pusten lassen, oder Lüfter raussaugen lassen?


----------



## Madz (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich würde den Lüfter saugen lassen.


----------



## Moose83 (19. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also genauso wie obenDer RX war halt nen Schnäppchen bei Ebay, da konnte ich nicht wiederstehen24 Euro, ich finde das top


----------



## Nucleus (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kann Dein Problem nicht etwa auf einen Wackelkontakt zurückgeführt werden?

Klingt als würde der Stecker nicht richtig in der Pumpe sitzen... oder das andere Ende vom Kabel - zum NT hin - hat ne Macke?


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Keine Ahnung könnte gut möglich sein.Ich werde das aber erst nächste Woche testen beim Umzug ins neue Case


----------



## Moose83 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kommt die Laing dann mit den 3 Radis zurecht, oder stöst sie dann an ihre Grenze?Könnte sie ja immer noch zur Ultra modden


----------



## Moose83 (23. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe in meinem HAF schon mal alle Lüfter rausgemacht, nur der Frontlüfter bleibt drin.Reicht der, um Triple im Deckel und Single im Heck zu belüften-also als Frischluftzufuhr?


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hinten sollte noch einer sitzen.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hinten sitz der Single Radi mit Lüfter und oben der Triple mit Lüfter.Und vorne sitzt der 220er Lüfter zur Belüftung.Sollte ja eigentlich so passen, oder?


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Jupp, daran gibt es nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Und die Laing packt das mit den 3 Radisoder nicht?


----------



## Madz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ja, wieso sollte sie nicht?


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Gut dann löte ich die nicht um.Aber wozu braucht man dann eigentlich eine Ultra


----------



## Xylezz (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Frag die High-Flow Fanatiker die zum Großteil aus den USA kommen 
Aber die nutzen auch Black Ice GT Radiatoren mit sau lauten Lüftern


----------



## Moose83 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Alles klar!Also ist es für den Normalo wie mich sinnlosSind zwar hier in einem Extremforum aber wenns extrem sinnlos ist mit der Laing, dann brauch ichs auch nicht


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

So habe alles erfolgreich ins neue Case umgebaut.Ein erstes Problem ist es allerding, dieses Liquid Metal Pad zu schmelzen.Selbst bei 80 Grad(laut Bios passiert nix.Jemand ein Tip wie ich es machen soll?


----------



## Taitan (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Pumpe ausschalten, prime laufen lassen, dann hoffen, dass er nicht abraucht und zuerst die interne Temperatursicherung greift. ^^


----------



## Moose83 (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Das mit Pumpe abschalten habe ich gemacht.War im Bios und habe nach den Temperaturen geschaut.Wenn es erfolgreich ist, sollten ja die Temperatur 5 Grad nach unten gehen, jedoch war das selbst bei 80 Grad nicht der Fall


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Pad ist geschmolzen, hab es mit nen Fön gemacht.So, hab jetzt nun aber ein 2. Problem.Die Temperatur meiner CPU ist schlechter wie vorherGPU und Mainboard sind aber kühler, die Wassertemp auch!Hab ja jetzt nen Magicool Triple und nen XSPC RX 120 mehr. Was könnte da faul sein?Hatte den CPU Kühler auch vor dem Umbau geöffnet und gereinigt.Please Help!!!


----------



## Xylezz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Liquid Metalpads sind halt mist  Hat sich evtl eingebrannt


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Bin mir da halt nicht so sicher, ob es eingebrannt ist. Aber wieso ist meine CPU Temp mit 2 zusätzlichen Radis höher als vorher? Bei Gpu und Wasser ist alles perfekt!Und Luft sollte auch weg sein, selbst durch drehen und kräftiges Schütteln kommt keine Luft mehr.


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Dann liegt Xylezz' Schluss doch wohl nahe, oder?


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also denkt ihr, das das scheis Pad nicht geschmolzen ist


----------



## Xylezz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich halte nichts von den Teilen...gerade mit nem Kühler mit Kupferboden :S


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Eben.

Eine WaKü bringt doch ohnehin so viel Leistung... auf die paar Grad kommt es dann doch wirklich nicht mehr an.

Nennt mich Feigling, aber das Risiko bei falscher Handhabung was zu schrotten wären mir die paar mickrigen Grade nicht wert...


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Na ja ich wollte halt mal was neues ausprobierenWerd nachher den Fön noch mal etwas länger anschmeisen, aber falls das wieder nicht hilft, kommt wieder die Promilatech PK1 drauf


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Grad' die PK1 finde ich besonders toll.
Bin erst beim letzten Umbau von der Arctic Silver 5 auf die PK1 umgestiegen.

Das Zeug ist sagenhaft


----------



## Madz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Außerdem lässt sich das Pad nur recht schwer wieder entfernen, zwar leichter als die Paste, aber trotzdem rubbelt man unter Umständen die Schrift vom HS... Auf nimmer Wiedersehen Garantie!


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Paste soll schwer zu entfernen sein?
Habe ich bislang mit kaum einer erlebt... aber zumindest nicht so, dass ich Gefahr gelaufen wäre die Schrift wegzurubbeln.

Waschbenzin nehmen, dann gehts ab wie von selbst.


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ich werde dann wohl wieder die gute alte Paste verwenden, weil ich glaube auch nicht das sich das scheis Ding noch einbrennt.Hab im Bios die Temperatur bis 80 Grad hoch gehen lassen, aber selbst das ging nicht.In meinen Augen ist das eine Riesen Verarsche vom Hersteller, ja ja 58-62 Grad


----------



## Nucleus (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Die Herstellerangabe kann ja durchaus stimmen... aber vielleicht haste ja einfach was falsch gemacht.

Ist ja kein Vorwurf oder Schadenfreude oder sowas. Kann ja mal passieren.
Unter Umständen wird sowas aber halt sehr schnell ein sehr teurer Fehler


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2010)

Sollte eigentlich alles richtig sein.Pad zugeschnitten, auf CPU gelegt und Kühler montiert.Danach ins Bios und Pumpe abgeschaltet und gewartet.Aber es hat nicht geklappt.

So hab jetzt wieder Promilatech PK1 drauf.Unter Last sind die Temps gleich 10 Grad niedrigerDas Pad hat sich nur teils eingeburnt, aber zum Größten Teil gar nicht, war noch so wie gekauft.Die Sache mit den Pads hat sich für mich auf jeden Fall erledigt


----------



## Xylezz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Was ich besonders mies an den Teilen finde ist das die teilweise mit nem Kupferboden reagieren und du deine CPU sozusagen mit dem Kühler "verlötest"


----------



## Moose83 (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

War bei mir jetzt überhaupt nicht.Ich sage ja es ist gar nicht geschmolzen.Konnte es Stückchenweise mit dem Fingernagel runterkratzen.
Jetzt mit der PK1 ist es von den Temperaturen her göttlich.Also die 2 zusätlichen Radis merkt man auf jeden Fall!CPU@Last vorher 63° und jetzt 54°


----------



## Madz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Nur die Paste verlötet sich mit Kupferböden.


----------



## Xylezz (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Oder so, hab mich nie richtig mit dem Zeug auseinandergesetzt. Ich bleib bei ner ordentlichen Paste wie Gelid GC Extrem oder Prolimatech PK-1...bleib mir bloß weg mit den Pads ^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Vielleicht könntet ihr eure Vermutungen, Behauptungen, Vorurteile und Erfahrungen () lieber in den passenden Sammelthread schreiben?


----------



## Moose83 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Hab jetzt mal noch ein bisschen getestetIm Idle hab ich eine Wassertemp von 26 Grad und unter Last 28 Grad.(21,5 Grad Raumtemp)Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden, ich glaub viel besser geht schon nicht mehr
Das Einzige was Fragen hinterlässt, ist die Cpu Temp.Ich kriege die jetzt auf 54 Grad unter Last.Ist eine Delta von 26 Grad zwischen Wasser und Heatkiller normal?


----------



## Moose83 (5. März 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Ist das jetzt nun normal mit der Delta zwischen Wasser und CPU?25K erscheint mir sehr hoch!Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Antwort drauf geben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Kann man nicht beantworten. Die Differenz zwischen den Sensoren in einzelnen CPUs ist einfach zu groß. Wenn du einen bekannten Luftkühler mit sinnvoller Drehzahl zum Vergleich hast, kann man auf ±10K genau abschätzen, ob die Temperaturverbesserung druch den Wechsel auf Wakü hoch/okay/niedrig ist.


----------



## Moose83 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Als letzten Luftkühler habe ich den Thermalright IFX-14 verwendet.Mit meinen Settings erreichte ich so zwischen 75 und 80 Grad@Load


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Was für eine Lüfterdrehzahl hatte der?


----------



## Moose83 (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Lüfter war definitiv ein Noisblocker XL2 Rev. 2@12V@1500 u/min


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. März 2010)

*AW: Meine 1. Wasserkühlung*

Also 20-25K Temperaturverbesserung gegenüber einem IFX14@1500rpm klingen für mich nach einem ansehnlichen Ergebniss.


----------

